# One Day Only: Best Buy Has a $49.99 Toshiba Blu-Ray Player with WiFi



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Best Buy has got an awesome deal on this Toshiba:http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Toshiba...8380598546&skuId=2945870&st=2945870&cp=1&lp=1
It regularly sells for $80 and will be priced that tomorrow. This is an excellent opportunity for a very cost effective Bedroom BDP or if building an HT on a tight budget an excellent addition. 

Toshiba makes quality BDP's and $50 is just a silly price. Hard to believe my first Standalone BDP's cost 20 times that and it was only around 4-5 years ago. Same with my first DVD Player.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Hmm, I want a cheap BDP since I can't afford the Oppo 93 yet. But I'm still mad at Toshiba for losing the HD-DVD format war 

Decisions . . .


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

DOH! Didn't see the date of the original post. Nevermind


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Anthony said:


> But I'm still mad at Toshiba for losing the HD-DVD format war


It is sad they lost, Toshiba was winning till Sony went and payed the studios to choose BluRay over HD DVD. But we are stuck with blu and it seems they have most of the bugs worked out now. HD DVD didn't have any bugs to speak of, it just worked. I still have two HD DVD players and they work great.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> It is sad they lost, Toshiba was winning till Sony went and payed the studios to choose BluRay over HD DVD. But we are stuck with blu and it seems they have most of the bugs worked out now. HD DVD didn't have any bugs to speak of, it just worked. I still have two HD DVD players and they work great.


That and Sony's Playstation Division being willing to lose billions of Dollars by placing Blu-Ray Drives in PS3's. For the Launch 60gb Model (CECHA01), it cost Sony $840 wholesale just to build the unit. If they were selling it to make a usual profit, it would have cost around $3000 as it did not factor Marketing, Distribution, etc... To many Industry Analysts, it was the PS3 that truly put the proverbial Nail in the Coffin.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

In the beginning of the format wars I almost purchased a HD-DVD player. I instead chose to wait it out for a clear cut winner as I was fairly certain the both wouldn't coexist. I'm glad I did and therefore don't feel any allegiance towards either format. I did purchase a DIVX DVD player from Circuit City which sometime shortly after purchasing seen that falter. Luckily Circuit City mailed me a check for the full purchase price of the player. I personally find the PS3 to be a great value considering all that it can do.


----------

